# Ohio boat Salvage yards



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know of a boat salvage yard close to youngstown? Buddy got impatient and now needs at least one carb. Or maybe someone has a volva penta setting around with a bar of carbs. Trying to locate something cheaper than new as he is retired also. If so please text or PM me.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Only one I've heard of is somewhere in Sandusky.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lou's Auto parts Waverly, behind Star Steel. bout 20 boats.
cell 330-261-6743
business 330-799-6958

Check this stuff out Paul, where I've been looking,,, The whole storm damaged boat is going for peanuts. It'll make ya SICK! Lou's buys the whole boat for $300-$800 bid.
BUT, nobody drained the motors after they were swamped,,, most of the blocks froze and cracked!  search NJ, N Carolina, L Erie & Florida.
http://www.copart.com/c2/individualLot.html?lotId=30245992

FYI,,, I'm still looking for a '90ish 305-350 Mercruiser to fix the PennYan.
I'll most likely need a whole junk boat.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fisher marine in Erie Michigan has a ton of boats.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks every one. We did locate 2. But as dough boy pointed out most times its cheaper to boy a boat ,truck or car and take off the good stuff. I have done that with trucks and cars. To get motors or panes and even 4 doors one time. We got lucky and a man saved these off his boat he junked.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

A merc. Is just a chebby motor with water manifolds. If you still have the old motor you can swap everything over to the one you pull out of a random truck.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

believe it or not heck amazon. I picked up a carb for an older generator on there for $27 everyone else wanted $75


----------



## David burwell (Dec 9, 2020)

viper1 said:


> Anyone know of a boat salvage yard close to youngstown? Buddy got impatient and now needs at least one carb. Or maybe someone has a volva penta setting around with a bar of carbs. Trying to locate something cheaper than new as he is retired also. If so please text or PM me.


what year and what size motors Volvo pen are you looking for I have 305 Volvo pentad I maybe parting out


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Time machine may be required


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

David burwell said:


> what year and what size motors Volvo pen are you looking for I have 305 Volvo pentad I maybe parting out


I believe Viper died a couple years back.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Sent you a P/M as well....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RJohnson442 said:


> A merc. Is just a chebby motor with water manifolds. If you still have the old motor you can swap everything over to the one you pull out of a random truck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just a bit more too them than that.


----------



## David burwell (Dec 9, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> I believe Viper died a couple years back.


Oh no sorry


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another old thread from seven years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

